# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Είναι timbrado?

## VasilisM

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά!!!!Απόκτησα ακόμη ένα κάναρο από τον πεθερό μου που τον είχε αγοράσει το καλοκαίρι για θηλυκό!!!Μορφολογικά φέρνει σε τιμπράντο αλλά θέλω να μου πείτε από φωνή τι λέει.....Βέβαια δεν κάθετε να τραβήξω βίντεο και εδώ είναι ένα μικρό απόσπασμα από το τι λέει....μου φαίνεται πάντως ότι έχει ποιο πολλές νότες από τον μωσαικό μου

----------


## johnakos32

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη εγώ δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω το βίντεο αν θες ξανά προσπάθησε να το ανεβάσεις. Να το χαίρεσαι πάντως.

----------


## VasilisM

Αν πατήσεις στην εικόνα δεν ανοίγει νέο παράθυρο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Μία χαρά είναι το βίντεο, φαίνεται αν πατήσεις πάνω στην εικόνα. Σε πάει στο photobucket!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσει το καναρινάκι αλλά δεν ξέρω να σου πω αν είναι τιμπρπαντο, γιατί δεν έχω εμπειρία!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Βασίλη να σου ζήσει !!! Χρόνια πολλά κιόλας !!!

Δεν ακούγεται πολύ, αλλά μάλλον για κοινό "φέρνει" η φωνή του.

βγάλε και κάποιες φωτό μήπως τα παιδιά μπορέσουν να πουν

περισσότερα και μορφολογικά !!!

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Να το χαίρεσαι οτι και να είναι !
Δες αν εχει δαχτυλίδι με τον κωδικό κάποιου εκτροφεα...
Απο το βίντεο δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω καν ποιο ειναι το φερόμενο  ως τιμπραντο 
απο τα δυο , αν είναι καιρό στο κλουβάκι και έχει προσαρμοστεί σε αυτο και δεν το επηρεάζεις  εσύ
με την παρουσία σου δηλαδή πληρεί κάποιες απο τις βασικές προϋποθέσεις για να κελαηδήσει  , εμένα δεν μου κάνει 
για τιμπραντο 
Αν πάλι δεν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω περίμενε μέχρι να ανοίξει  το πουλι τράβα ενα καλύτερο βίντεο και 
αν μπορείς να μην είσαι εκεί κοντά και πιστεύω θα έχουμε καλυτερη εικόνα τότε αν είναι τιμπραντο...

----------


## lagreco69

Να το χαιρεσαι!!! Βασιλη. 

Για κοινο μου ακουγεται εμενα.

----------


## johnakos32

Κοινο είναι σιγουρα. να το χαιρεσαι και παλι.

----------


## VasilisM

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!!!Το καναρίνι δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι , είναι του 2013 και το έχω 4 μέρες μόνο οπότε ακόμη δεν έχει προσαρμοστεί και μόλις βλέπει το κινητό σταματάει....θα προσπαθήσω να το τραβήξω χωρίς να είμαι κοντά....ανεβάζω και φώτο τώρα

----------


## VasilisM

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## lefteris13

μπερδεμενο κελαηδημα εχει σιγουρα δε φερνει σε τιμπραντο, αλλα και για κοινο δεν τα λεει καλα μια νοτα χτυπαει πολυ ασχημα δεν εχει ανεπτυγμενο ρεπερτοριο το παλευει.τι πουλια ακουσε φετος στο διαστημα 1-7 μηνων;μηπως ακουσε διαφορα ειδη κι τα κανε σαλατα;στο τελος του βιντεο ξεκιναει σωστο κελαηδημα αλλα το κοβεις να το ακουγαμε.

----------


## VasilisM

Βασικά άκουσε κυρίως ιθαγενή.....Θα ανεβάσω αύριο βιντεάκι να τον έχω πιάσει να τραγουδάει πλήρως

----------


## lefteris13

> *Βασικά άκουσε κυρίως ιθαγενή*.....Θα ανεβάσω αύριο βιντεάκι να τον έχω πιάσει να τραγουδάει πλήρως


νομιζω αυτο φαινεται σε οσα λεει εκει παρεπεμπε πιο πολυ αρχικα, οποτε οντως εχει κανει μιξη απο διαφορα ειδη..ναι τραβα τον και στα υπολοιπα που λεει οπως πηγε να ξεκινησει στο τελος του βιντεο

----------


## panos70

το  πουλακι ειναι κοινο ,δεν μειωνει ομως την αξια του ,γιατι ειναι ζωηρο και συγουρα θα σου κεληδαει πολυ καλα,να το χαιρεσαι και να το απολαμβανεις

----------


## geo_ilion

να το χαιρεσαι το πουλακι σου εμενα μου αρεσαν πολυ οι νοτες του 
χρονια πολλα και καλα χριστουγεννα

----------

